# Creobroter Sp.



## Oli (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know how to sex creobroter species'?

Thanks


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 22, 2005)

same way you sex most other mantids... with segment counting


----------



## agent A (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait till L5, and use a magnifiying glass.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 6, 2009)

The girls at the sub adult stage will appear a bit fatter than the boys, and when adult they will certainly be able to tell the diff, boys real slender and smaller.


----------

